

Y Combinator in Python &#955; Shorthand - drm237
http://hupp.org/adam/weblog/2007/11/10/python-lambda-shorthand/

======
herdrick
He's right to want this; it's great in DrScheme. I can't stand typing out l-a-
m-b-d-a anymore. Just cntrl-\ and you've got it.

"Lambda expressions are rarely useful in Python." Sad but probably true. In my
limited experience with Python you are steered away from lambdas.

------
mdemare
In Ruby it's even easier:

    
    
        module Kernel
          alias ? lambda
        end
    

(where ? is the lambda-sign... why does it show in the title but not in the
comments? oh well...) and put this:

    
    
        $KCODE = 'UTF-8'

at the beginning of your program. I used it for a while but eventually dropped
it because a lack of editor support and the strange look of the lambda in my
chosen font.

